# Suche nach meiner 1.Gilde



## Philistyne (13. Mai 2014)

Hi ! Ich spiele nun schon seit 2005 WoW auf Arygos. Ich wollte mal wissen was aus meiner 1. Gilde in der ich war geworden ist. Sie hieß damals Teldrassils Erben auf Arygos. Vlt. Melden sich ja auch hier ehemalige Member der Gilde ! Was ist mit der Gilde passiert ? Transferierte sie ? Oder löste sie sich komplett auf ? Im Arsenal seh ich eine Gilde mit dem Namen mit Level 1 und nur einem Member! Vlt. Nutzt dieser sie nur noch als Bankgilde ? Wer Infos zu Teldrassils Erben hat schreibt mir hier mal bitte was mit der Gilde passiert ist damals ! Danke im voraus !


----------



## zampata (14. Mai 2014)

falls sich keiner Meldet, ein paar Informationen bekommst du von gewissen Seiten:

http://www.warcraftrealms.com/charsheet/47575051

http://www.warcraftrealms.com/guildexes/1148174


----------



## Philistyne (14. Mai 2014)

Danke Zampata ! Die meisten aus der Gilde spielen schon lange nicht mehr aktiv .


----------



## Bibolein (25. Februar 2015)

ja hier.. Bibo :-)

habe bis 2011 noch gespielt und noch zu ein zwei Kontakt gehalten ...


----------

